
The stupid cookie law is dead at last - Alupis
https://silktide.com/the-stupid-cookie-law-is-dead-at-last/
======
docr
The headline promises more than the article ... what exactly has changed - we
still get a cookie banner?

Also the "just announced" link is dead.

------
nandhp
From 2013, and yet I still see tons of sites with cookie click-throughs. Maybe
it's only dead in the UK, but not in the EU?

